# Naughty Puppy



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well Copper is now 11 months and as crazy as ever, but last night he took a funny turn. 

My Sister looks after Copper on a Thursday and stays on a Wednesday night, she is staying the week this week and last night Copper was really "off" with her, acted like he didn't know her and was scared of her. 

He was tired as he had been to doggy nursery and i think my sister was being over familiar with him while he was trying to sleep, which put him in a grump!

We all know that Vizslas are the Velcro dogs and he can be protective of me. 

Then this morning he came upstairs for a cuddle, when my sister went to give him a kiss goodbye he nipped her face!!!! i thought he had gone for a kiss and caught her but after he became very wide eyed and kept sticking his tongue out. I told her to come and stroke him as he looked wide eyed, panic and he just layed still on his back.

Do you think he was just tired and was telling her to leave him alone or has he turned against her? 

How do i handle this? 

Thanks 

Adelle


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

He didn't turn against her. I would never suggest anyone kiss a dog. I kiss mine and so do other family members but, we live with him daily and understand his body language and moods. You also have a dog that routinely experiences other humans who may not be so nice. I'm guessing he is relating your sister to someone at daycare he doesn't care for. The fact is, he doesn't know your sister well and she doesn't know him. I would suggest she keep her face off of his.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I would have to say One he was resting and two you have said he is protective over you.. Those things put together set her up for a bite.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...__X0CQ&usg=AFQjCNF7wYuOubCyOL7XO4WZ6ttiU5q0hg

Sorry for the log link- IPad's crippled capabilities.

Anyone can kiss my dog. I know this sound weak.... but he may hump the kisser.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Watching that video you can see the dog licking his lips, doing his head slightly down at times, and there is some squinting of the eyes.
Those are all signs that he is not comfortable with whats happening.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, slow motion reveals a lot of things went wrong. Dog did signal numerous times.
Poor officer "Best", I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

That Sheppard is Clearly uncomfortable. He is looking back and forth with tremendous anxiety. As I stated above, if you watch the dog, especially his eyes and head movement, you will see what they are thinking. The officer should have picked up on that. The reporter either, is not very experienced with dogs or not that smart.


----------

